# Selling old motherboards - 8088/186/286/386/486



## Tredsaw12 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have 5 ebay auctions ending in two days. Boxes of old motherboards, some extremely populated and very heavy. Here's a couple links:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110244488552&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110244491737&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001

I have lots more boxes of boards, all different kinds, mostly from the 1980's. Let me know if there's something specific you're looking for.
Thanks.


----------

